# Win Apple iPad Mini



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We are giving away Apple iPad Mini at Cup North 7th-8th Nov 2015 in Manchester

One business card per person, draw will be held Sunday 8th Nov approx. 4pm randomly selected and winner contacted via telephone or email on the business card.

Remember to pop by our stand under the *VBM brand *

We will have the domestic range on display both 2B and HX machines.

There will be special purchase offers on both days with grinder, barista kit etc

Hope to see you all there!!!!

If anyone requires any spare tickets give us a shout, have few left.


----------

